# Logging & CCW?



## closetoreality (Jan 9, 2012)

Does anyone carry their CCW when their out logging? I wanted to see if people keep them in their skidder or on them or what not.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jan 9, 2012)

My guess would be the only heaters getting packed whilst logging are during deer season


----------



## closetoreality (Jan 9, 2012)

i dunno i find it hard to believe no one carries, especially when your out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 9, 2012)

could you fill me in here? CCW?


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 9, 2012)

I carry all the time......


----------



## closetoreality (Jan 9, 2012)

i always carry a IWB. but i have an OWB with a snap strap so it can't fall out either...seems like a perfect type of holder to have out there in the elements.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jan 9, 2012)

hammerlogging said:


> could you fill me in here? CCW?



concealed carry, actually something you don't even need in order to carry a concealed weapon unless you are in an incorporated city, at least in MT anyways


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 9, 2012)

then I guess I made my answer clear.


----------



## slowp (Jan 9, 2012)

I like to carry water and munchies. They are usually concealed in a pocket or backpack:eek2:....should any boogiemans appear, I peel my banana, and throw down the peel. Learnt that from watching Monty Python.

Don't them Indoor Wood Burners and Outdoor Wood Burners get kind of heavy to pack around?


----------



## Gologit (Jan 9, 2012)

Carry a gun in the woods? Nah...If I sense some kind of serious threat I'll usually call in an airstrike from one of our helicopters. Just the usual stuff, a little napalm, maybe a low-yield nuke. That way we don't have to stop work.

Oh wait...I think there's an old 30-30 wrapped in a greasy blanket stuck down behind the seat in the crummy. It was there last year, anyway. I'll have to look.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jan 9, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Carry a gun in the woods? Nah...If I sense some kind of serious threat I'll usually call in an airstrike from one of our helicopters. Just the usual stuff, a little napalm, maybe a low-yield nuke. That way we don't have to stop work.
> 
> Oh wait...I think there's an old 30-30 wrapped in a greasy blanket stuck down behind the seat in the crummy. It was there last year, anyway. I'll have to look.



"Rockeye 1 niner, Rockeye 1 niner, this is Silver Top, we have zero-one Mountain Beavers in treeline, fire for effect" :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp (Jan 9, 2012)

Should the banana peel fail, this is my backup. The Used Dog is 80 pounds of pure fury. 





View attachment 216304


----------



## Gologit (Jan 9, 2012)

closetoreality said:


> i dunno i find it hard to believe no one carries, especially when your out in the middle of nowhere.



Well, sometimes we're in the middle of nowhere. Other times we're just kinda on the edge of it. Sometimes we can't find nowhere at all.

Seriously, though...we have chainsaws, axes, large motorized yellow machinery and a real aversion to being messed with. By anybody. Or anything. That seems to be enough.


----------



## madhatte (Jan 10, 2012)

I carried a .38 snub for awhile cruising in coastal Oregon. It was a waste of time. Going into town, well, sometimes that's a different story.


----------



## Joe46 (Jan 10, 2012)

I've had a CCW since 1975. Never carried when I was cutting. Had a doe sneak up behind me one time. Not sure what her intentions were, but she left peacefully


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jan 10, 2012)

She figured you'd either scare off the mountain lion following her, or if that didn't work she knew you'd be the slower runner.


----------



## slowp (Jan 10, 2012)

One of the scariest moments for me was this. It was a bright and sunny day. I was checking the fireline construction around a cleacut unit. The slash was pretty high and there was brush on the other side of the boundary. I came around a corner to see a huge mound arise. I was very close to a big cow elk, who had been napping in the cleared area. She snorted, I jumped, she jumped and she took off in the opposite direction. They are very big when you are close. That was a heart exercising moment.


----------



## tex (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't log out west, but archery elk hunt. I always have a 44 mag handy. I'm not too excited about having a run in with a bear in Grizzly country and not having a weapon. Of course, I'm not running a saw, but rather imitating a cow elk. Doubt bears come into the sounds of equipment running.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 10, 2012)

Carry a gun whilst logging? You're kidding right? I mean in Alaska maybe the bad people/bears/aliens are tougher and don't care about the sound of a chainsaw but that is not the case here in friendly California. OK I have met some people that I would have liked to have shot but that was just because they irritated me, not threatened me. More of a sport shooting. Like the saying goes, some people are alive just because it is illegal to kill them.

I too have a greasy 30-30 behind the seat but that is for coyotes and the occasional suffering cow. Now that you reminded me I need to check the grease level.


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 10, 2012)

Always had something for incidental harvest.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 10, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Always had something for incidental harvest.



Yeah, no problem there. I have shot a couple hogs while out cutting firewood. I just don't see the need to carry a gun in the woods. I have found several grows but they were not attended.


----------



## Sagetown (Jan 10, 2012)

closetoreality said:


> Does anyone carry their CCW when their out logging? I wanted to see if people keep them in their skidder or on them or what not.



Absolutely nothing wrong with carrying in the woods for personal protection. Not likely that it'll ever be needed, but one never knows the lurking danger that could be encountered on a seemingly innocent outing. Right here in Oklahoma last summer, a couple was camping in a state park w/o any personal means of protection. Little did they know, from evidence found later, they were being stalked from the surrounding trees. That night, as they prepared to turn in the perpatrater made his move. The man was shot and killed outright, and the woman was tortured before being slain herself.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Dig all the cute little acronyms.... HA!

Got a .357 in the truck under the seat most of the time when in the woods. I have a permit... but only carry in urban stinkholes. 

Gary


----------



## madhatte (Jan 10, 2012)

Had two run-ins of note. One was with a crazed knife-wielding mushroom hunter near the Gifford Pinchot during the days of the Great SE Asian Chanterelle Wars, and the other was up the Mohawk where I backed into a doe while pulling tape to measure a tree. Bears I've seen plenty of, but always from behind, running from me. It's the human animal that seems the biggest threat, really.


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Jan 10, 2012)

Roma said:


> Not necessary when you possess mad Fu skills such as myself.umpkin2:



A black belt in NO-CAN-DO! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 10, 2012)

I was cruising a patch adjacent to a prsion where a inmate on work detail had escaped. there were choppers and there were dog units out, I was sure more afraid of the dogs than the inmate finding me!

I just don't see to gun being worth it, like bob said, when I'm out falling nobody wants to #### with me then anyhow. Cruisng timber or laying out a job, maybe a little bit more warranted, all quiet like and covering a bunch of ground and nobody knows you're in there. I worked with a forester once who carried, but still, I doubt I ever will, anytime.

Why the #### would someone want to kill me cause I'm out in the woods working? Just doesn't make sense. I've had bears check me out within 40' (black) but I guess I just have more faith that something as unusual as a crazed momma bear attack is just going to happen without me doing something outright stupid first, which I try to aviod.

I will admit when I cam around a knob and my dog had 2 little cubs treed 40' up in a big ash, I got us out of there fast, bet momma wasn't too happy about that.


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 10, 2012)

In the wilds of the West, it was customary to go forth armed, usually with a rifle. I kept a short barreled .22 loaded with snake rounds in the lunchbox, it was an H&R cheapy, it worked and was no big deal if lost. 
For quite awhile I traveled alone, I wasn't all that paranoid, but the reality is that there are things that crop up from time to time. I was in the Sierras and stopped to check a vehicle that had gone off the road and was attacked by three large dogs, the last one died ten feet away, with the slide locked back on an empty 1911. I bought a Mini14 the next day.


----------



## Sagetown (Jan 10, 2012)

hammerlogging said:


> I was cruising a patch adjacent to a prsion where a inmate on work detail had escaped. there were choppers and there were dog units out, I was sure more afraid of the dogs than the inmate finding me!
> 
> I just don't see to gun being worth it, like bob said, when I'm out falling nobody wants to #### with me then anyhow. Cruisng timber or laying out a job, maybe a little bit more warranted, all quiet like and covering a bunch of ground and nobody knows you're in there. I worked with a forester once who carried, but still, I doubt I ever will, anytime.
> 
> ...



hammerlogging; they do it out of shear mean~ness, and the (sic) pleasure they get from having power over your life to take it away from you. They enjoy your helplessness. My experience in war has shown me how supposedly responsible men turn evil with their freedom to commit horrendous harm on the helpless. The world out there is like the weather. One minute all is beautiful, and quite. The next minute the storms of darkness fall all around you, and without a storm shelter to protect you, you're caught like a mouse in a trap.


----------



## Joe46 (Jan 10, 2012)

I guess I should amend my post. I always kept a little Savage OU in the truck. It was called the camper special. A 22 over a 20 gauge. Great Grouse gun( in season of course).


----------



## Sagetown (Jan 10, 2012)

Joe46 said:


> I guess I should amend my post. I always kept a little Savage OU in the truck. It was called the camper special. A 22 over a 20 gauge. Great Grouse gun( in season of course).



I carry occasionally while checking my fences. If the Armadillos are bad, I'll take a .410 single shot. I killed 14 one morning. They may be harmless, but they sure scare the ####ens out of ya. Once a couple of hunters were on the place. They didn't know I'd already seen them both. When I approached one, the other hid. Kinda weird feeling that was.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 10, 2012)

Excerpt from the employee's manual for a big timber company down here..."There will be no animals, dead or alive, allowed in company vehicles".

And...I dug that old 30-30 out from behind the seat of the crummy. Other than the bullets looking a bit green and a couple of years of dust it wasn't too bad off. I cleaned it, oiled it, gave it some fresh ammo, wrapped it up in a brand new old greasy blanket and stuck it back behind the seat. Remind me to check on it in a couple of years.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jan 10, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Excerpt from the employee's manual for a big timber company down here..."*There will be no animals, dead or alive, allowed in company vehicles".*And...I dug that old 30-30 out from behind the seat of the crummy. Other than the bullets looking a bit green and a couple of years of dust it wasn't too bad off. I cleaned it, oiled it, gave it some fresh ammo, wrapped it up in a brand new old greasy blanket and stuck it back behind the seat. Remind me to check on it in a couple of years.



That reminds me of a story my Grandpa told me about some of his work buddies when they were working on the Libby Dam, he said these guys were on their way home one night and a bear cub ran across the road infront of their truck, everybody was about half way tuned up and they thought it would be a great idea to try and catch it. One guy went up the tree after it while the other 3 kept a sharp eye out for mama (wouldn't have mattered because even 3 grown assed men aren't going to be able to do a damn thing if a bear comes at em). Like I said, they weren't in exactly the most crystal clear mindset (this was in the days before drinking and driving was frowned upon). So by some miracle of God, the guy in the tree manges to get the cub stuffed into a gunny sack while only getting scratched a few dozen times and they headed for town. Grandpa was in a local watering hole with some other buddies when these guys rolled up and proceeded to empty out the contents of the gunny sack on the floor of the bar and hightailed it outside while the bear was busy tearing the #### out of the place


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 10, 2012)

I had been bucking blowdowns in Humboldt County, up the Van Duzen River. I had stopped to sort of rebuild the starter on a Homelite, the spring gave out as did the rest of the guts of the blasted thing. I was sitting in the shade leaning on a cutbank, wasn't making any noise, I was already done yelling at the malingering box of alloy. 30 feet above me I heard lots of rustling in the leaves, I thought it was the big Grey Squirrels that infested the area. To our combined suprise, a 30 pound bear cub came tumbling off the bank, he landed on his back about 10 feet away. He had the wind knocked outta him and laid there making little erf noises. For over a minute I fought the insane urge to pin the little bastard, it took effort not to act, this from someone who gleefully chased a panther with a hatchet. He recovered, sat up and looked at me, took a few steps toward me, then stopped with a funny look on his face. At this point he was about 4 feet away, my willpower was fading, I had a plan, it involved duct tape. I spoke to him, I don't remember exactly what, pretty sure it was rude, that was just about the time he caught a nose full of my scent. Oh, if bears could talk, he reared up on his hind legs, I leaped up and roared at him, he spun and scampered off, fast little bear. I chased him down the road, just in time to be seen by my Boss, who asked me WTF? I showed him the duct tape, told him my plan, he sent me home for the rest of the day.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jan 10, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> I had been bucking blowdowns in Humboldt County, up the Van Duzen River. I had stopped to sort of rebuild the starter on a Homelite, the spring gave out as did the rest of the guts of the blasted thing. I was sitting in the shade leaning on a cutbank, wasn't making any noise, I was already done yelling at the malingering box of alloy. 30 feet above me I heard lots of rustling in the leaves, I thought it was the big Grey Squirrels that infested the area. To our combined suprise, a 30 pound bear cub came tumbling off the bank, he landed on his back about 10 feet away. He had the wind knocked outta him and laid there making little erf noises. For over a minute I fought the insane urge to pin the little bastard, it took effort not to act, this from someone who gleefully chased a panther with a hatchet. He recovered, sat up and looked at me, took a few steps toward me, then stopped with a funny look on his face. At this point he was about 4 feet away, my willpower was fading, I had a plan, it involved duct tape. I spoke to him, I don't remember exactly what, pretty sure it was rude, that was just about the time he caught a nose full of my scent. Oh, if bears could talk, he reared up on his hind legs, I leaped up and roared at him, he spun and scampered off, fast little bear. I chased him down the road, just in time to be seen by my Boss, who asked me WTF? I showed him the duct tape, told him my plan, he sent me home for the rest of the day.



Did he ask you if you'd been drinking enough water and wearing your tin hat


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 10, 2012)

Sagetown said:


> The next minute the storms of darkness fall all around you, and without a storm shelter to protect you, you're caught like a mouse in a trap.



Yeah, I'm going to go ahead and not live with that mindset. I've got all the storm shelter I'm going to need just the way I am.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 10, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> I had been bucking blowdowns in Humboldt County, up the Van Duzen River. I had stopped to sort of rebuild the starter on a Homelite, the spring gave out as did the rest of the guts of the blasted thing. I was sitting in the shade leaning on a cutbank, wasn't making any noise, I was already done yelling at the malingering box of alloy. 30 feet above me I heard lots of rustling in the leaves, I thought it was the big Grey Squirrels that infested the area. To our combined suprise, a 30 pound bear cub came tumbling off the bank, he landed on his back about 10 feet away. He had the wind knocked outta him and laid there making little erf noises. For over a minute I fought the insane urge to pin the little bastard, it took effort not to act, this from someone who gleefully chased a panther with a hatchet. He recovered, sat up and looked at me, took a few steps toward me, then stopped with a funny look on his face. At this point he was about 4 feet away, my willpower was fading, I had a plan, it involved duct tape. I spoke to him, I don't remember exactly what, pretty sure it was rude, that was just about the time he caught a nose full of my scent. Oh, if bears could talk, he reared up on his hind legs, I leaped up and roared at him, he spun and scampered off, fast little bear. I chased him down the road, just in time to be seen by my Boss, who asked me WTF? I showed him the duct tape, told him my plan, he sent me home for the rest of the day.



Unbelievable! A Homelite?

I don't have any good stories like that but a few years ago I was mending fence up on the University. The dirt worshipping hipp... I mean students were always cutting the wire so they didn't have to climb the fence. One of the U's garbage trucks pulled on the road and the driver got out and walked to amost where I was working. I headed on over to say hi and find out what he was doing. There was a little roadkill buck laying there and the driver said he had to load it in his truck and haul it to the dump. I poked it and it was still nice and soft! I asked the driver if I could take it since I still had an open tag. He was very happy to give it to me because he had to drive clear to the back of the dump so nobody could see him dump the deer. 

BTW I found a package of deer meat in the bottom of my freezer so last Sunday I made a nice stew. Yumm!


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 10, 2012)

hammerlogging said:


> Yeah, I'm going to go ahead and not live with that mindset. I've got all the storm shelter I'm going to need just the way I am.



I'll be 60 in a year and haven't had to shoot anyone. Yet.


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 10, 2012)

2dogs said:


> I'll be 60 in a year and haven't had to shoot anyone. Yet.



Yes a Homelite! With a brass trinket starter no less.

"Nothing in life is so exhilarating as to be shot at without result." WINSTON CHURCHILL


----------



## DavdH (Jan 10, 2012)

Afraid if I carried I might use it on the goberment type inspectors etc. I've run across, bears, lions, deer, the worst are the hunters. I have never seen a snake on an active falling logging job I think they skedaddle when the ground starts to shake. I have hauled out snake bit fallers, bit in the harm and head so you get an idea how steep some of the country was. I think all I would only ever use is just to make noise. I cause enough damage to myself with some of the sharp tools I do carry, some of the falls I've taken I can see a problem with a loaded weapon.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 10, 2012)

DavdH said:


> Afraid if I carried I might use it on the goberment type inspectors etc. I've run across, bears, lions, deer, the worst are the hunters. I have never seen a snake on an active falling logging job I think they skedaddle when the ground starts to shake. I have hauled out snake bit fallers, bit in the harm and head so you get an idea how steep some of the country was. I think all I would only ever use is just to make noise. I cause enough damage to myself with some of the sharp tools I do carry, some of the falls I've taken I can see a problem with a loaded weapon.



Years ago I saw a bucker take a double barrel 12 gauge out of his pickup and shoot a saw with it. Both barrels. I never asked him why and he never said. Monday he had a brand new saw.


----------



## rwoods (Jan 10, 2012)

Sagetown said:


> I carry occasionally while checking my fences. If the Armadillos are bad, I'll take a .410 single shot. I killed 14 one morning. They may be harmless, but they sure scare the ####ens out of ya. Once a couple of hunters were on the place. They didn't know I'd already seen them both. When I approached one, the other hid. Kinda weird feeling that was.



Armadillos are not completely harmless as some carry leprosy. Ron


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Jan 10, 2012)

We don't have any big enough game to worry about around here. Coyotes are too skiddish, although they're getting brave.

What we DO have to worry about though, is stumbling across someone tending their patch of marijuana, or even worse, people making Meth in the woods. Those folks are downright crazy, especially when they're hyped up on Meth and no sleep. Seems a few Meth labs are busted each week here in the towns, so people have resorted to doing it under the cover of the outdoors.

I carry a beatup AK47 in my truck when I'm in the woods and a 1911 .45 on my person while on foot.


----------



## Fuzly (Jan 10, 2012)

I carry in the woods, because I carry everywhere. It's like my wallet, just part of my daily gear.

Critters don't bother me, but some of the weird people I've run into in the middle of nowhere do a bit.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 10, 2012)

when im in heavily snake infesed timber i carry a ruger single six with rat shot. during turkey season theres a turkey gun near by and during deer season ive been photoed falling timber with a 30-30 across my back. never know when a deer may attack lol


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jan 10, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Excerpt from the employee's manual for a big timber company down here..."There will be no animals, dead or alive, allowed in company vehicles".



Known Troopers here to load a fresh road kill into the backseat of their cruiser, hoping they can slide over to their home to hang it before the sun comes up or the Sergeant comes out. (And CSP don't use prisoner cages, they transport prisoners in the front passenger seat, so you need to vacuum the fur off the upholstery...)

To date, however, I know of no maple syrup chugging contests.


----------



## Hillbilly Rick (Jan 12, 2012)

When moving logs before, I came across a 3+ ft copperhead and a little smaller one.
Then not long after, got 11 rattles off a snake. Man, was he pissed.
I'm lookin' fer a 22to shoot snake charmers. Diggin' under logs with a choker, no tellin' what you'll find


----------



## floyd (Jan 12, 2012)

You know sometimes one needs to make sure the saw will not be a bother any longer.

Be glad he was satisified with killing the saw.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 12, 2012)

floyd said:


> You know sometimes one needs to make sure the saw will not be a bother any longer.
> 
> Be glad he was satisified with killing the saw.



Yup. I wanted to ask why he shot it but I was just a kid and kids didn't ask questions like that.
LOL...I've had a couple of saws over the years that I would have shot if I'd had a gun handy.


----------



## Hillbilly Rick (Jan 13, 2012)

I'd never shoot my saws, now my computer, that's a different story:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wowzers (Jan 14, 2012)

When I was doing layout and cruising I always carried. I don't carry now that I'm hooking, except in the pickup during deer and elk season.


----------



## plasticweld (Jan 14, 2012)

I carry a 385. Cal. HUSKY with a 24 inch bar and 3/8 teeth. I am not sure about any of you guys but would you really want to mess with a angry old guy swinging a chainsaw looking for a great story to tell his logging buddies about around the next campfire... " Go A Head, Make MY Day Punk " :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## leatherman92 (Jan 22, 2012)

I always carry my glock 17 when im in the woods. ALWAYS!


----------



## redprospector (Jan 23, 2012)

When I was a faller I never carried a gun in the woods. I had enough crap to tote around without carrying something I wasn't going to use.
Had a muzzle loader hunter run me off with a shot to a stump once. I guess he figured I wasn't doing his hunt much good. If the dumb bastard would have looked around he would have seen Bambi brousing on the trees I had dropped.
I don't get the chance to do much cutting lately, but I get to do a lot of GPSing. We've got a lion that isn't bashfull about making her presence known, so if I thought about it I'd strap on a .357 before walking the boundries. Never saw her while I was packin', only when I was unarmed.

Andy


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 23, 2012)

leatherman92 said:


> I always carry my glock 17 when im in the woods. ALWAYS!



Go right ahead. Just don't expect me to hire you. I don't hire people who expect to carry a gun while working or people who want to drink during the workday.


----------



## leatherman92 (Jan 23, 2012)

2dogs said:


> Go right ahead. Just don't expect me to hire you. I don't hire people who expect to carry a gun while working or people who want to drink during the workday.



I wouldnt want to work for you anyways. I have my own company

Sent from my Dell Streak using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzly (Jan 23, 2012)

2dogs said:


> I don't hire people who expect to carry a gun while working or people who want to drink during the workday.



Don't see a connection...


----------



## Sport Faller (Jan 23, 2012)

Fuzly said:


> Don't see a connection...



Yeah, I'm having a tuff time making the connection between people who want to legally carry a heater at work and people who want to get ####ed up at work 
that's not even apples to oranges that's more like apples to ringtalied lemurs


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 23, 2012)

Fuzly said:


> Don't see a connection...



Ok sorry my statement isn't very clear is it? There are many actions that while legal are not acceptable at work. Here in California there are many many people who have a medical marijuana card. At our high schools it is perfectly acceptable for a student to smoke dope and sit through class stoned provided they have a card. Students just walk off the campus a few feet and light up a joint. The school administrators can do nothing. However if they smoke tobacco they can be expelled.

Would you expect me to hire someone to run a saw or a chipper who is stoned during the workday? Regardless of whether their actions were legal or not I will not hire someone I know is stoned during the workday? 

The same goes for carrying a gun at work. (Note: I am a gun owner, hunter, and 20 year life member of the NRA. I have been an NRA member since 1964. I am also a firm believer in CCW laws while on personal time.) While it may be legal (in your state) to carry I would never allow an employee to CCW during the workday. Keep a gun legally in the truck...sure. Carry during the day...no way. Good luck convincing your workers' comp carrier to accept CCW. 

As far as drinkig alcohol during the workday, I would fire any employee who did. And I have.

A few other thoughts. I am a supporter of giving ex-offenders a second chance. I have worked with many ex-offenders through Labor Ready, a hiring service who helps people find (mostly low paying) jobs. Around here most x-cons have been encarcerated on drug or alcohol related charges but I have worked with car thieves, burglars, and even murderers. In fact I worked with a triple murderer last summer. I am also a firm believer that everyone has to play by the same rules. If work starts at 08:00 then I demand that you show up ready to work at 08:00. Coffee and donuts while the equipment is being fueled or greased is fine, but don't think you can show up at 08:00 and the start eating breakfast. I have not fired anyone for that but I have given several guys a last warning. Coffee/tea/water breaks during the day... take one when ever you need to. If you leave the jobsite for lunch be back ready to work in half an hour or your pay will be docked and you will likely fired if this continues. If you have to stay 5 minutes after quiting time to work on equipment then you will get paid for your time. If you have to use your own car to run to town to buy parts the you get paid for gas and wear and tear. All safety equipment except boots are provided and if I tell you to wear saftey gear and you don't, well guess what you will be fired.

As an employee when it comes to the workday life is pretty much black or white regarding rules. I try to use common sense and I ask for input. I don't want yes men. I would much rather be told in no uncertain terms that I am doing something wrong. But don't try to bend the rules. No guns, no booze, no drugs. And no talking on the cell phone while you are working.

BTW if you are an employer medical marijuana users are a huge issue. The cards are sold by "doctors" and business is good. Stoned employees and chain saws don't mix.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 23, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Yeah, I'm having a tuff time making the connection between people who want to legally carry a heater at work and people who want to get ####ed up at work
> that's not even apples to oranges that's more like apples to ringtalied lemurs



But ringtailed lemurs like apples.


----------



## Fuzly (Jan 23, 2012)

2dogs said:


> Here in California.



Ahhh, I understand now. Here in Wisconsin, CCW is legal, smoking dope is illegal, and we like to drink beer (not at work, most of the time).

Hope none of the con crew experience any recidivism while working for you, especially the triple murderer, while you are unarmed.

All the best.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jan 23, 2012)

2dogs said:


> But ringtailed lemurs like apples.



Touche my friend, Touche
'tis a viscious cycle :msp_biggrin:


----------



## leadarrows (Jan 23, 2012)

You can carry a gun everyday for 30 years and never need it and that's fine. You can not carry a gun for 30 years and only need it once and that is not so fine.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 23, 2012)

Fuzly said:


> Ahhh, I understand now. Here in Wisconsin, CCW is legal, smoking dope is illegal, and we like to drink beer (not at work, most of the time).
> 
> Hope none of the con crew experience any recidivism while working for you, especially the triple murderer, while you are unarmed.
> 
> All the best.



Recidivism is about 70% here. Sometimes it seems the various jails have revolving doors. Unfortunately loggers/tree workers seem to be in jail quite often though for lesser crimes, often fueled by alcohol. We never know who will show up monday morning.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 23, 2012)

don't know about you all but they keep finding murder victims in the woods way to close to home for me to relax. They say this is/was the meth capital of the world? and them dudes is nuttier than squirrel turds


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 23, 2012)

Drugs are a blight on mankind.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jan 23, 2012)

2dogs said:


> Drugs are a blight on mankind.



Truth!

We don't knowingly hire any hopheads at my place of business just for the simple fact that most pot heads aren't just pot heads, it seems like they start with weed but they're always gettin into pills and all kind of other #### before too long. I remember going to work at a certain unnamed place here locally and was offered weed, percocet, xanax, and meth all on my first day. That job didn't last long


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 23, 2012)

I get that all the time... could be the tattoos and the beard? don't really care what people do at home just leave that crap at home


----------



## Fuzly (Jan 23, 2012)

I feel for you guys. The question was posed at my workplace (Sheriff's Dept.) a few weeks ago. "How would you like to be an owner of a logging outfit, landscaping, construction (basically any business that needs a crew of reliable workers) in this area and try to get a good crew together?" I realize we're jaded, but it seemed like a daunting to impossible task to us.


----------



## Birdhunter1 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm not a logger and Illinois isn't a carry state, but if I'm in the woods I'm packing but it isn't concealed.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jan 23, 2012)

#### It

I'm movin out to the country, gonna tell em all to go to hell (Bobby Hill) :msp_biggrin:


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 23, 2012)

Fuzly said:


> I feel for you guys. The question was posed at my workplace (Sheriff's Dept.) a few weeks ago. "How would you like to be an owner of a logging outfit, landscaping, construction (basically any business that needs a crew of reliable workers) in this area and try to get a good crew together?" I realize we're jaded, but it seemed like a daunting to impossible task to us.



LOL!
We have that problem hiring for our S.O. so very few get past the drug screening, let alone the background check.
The thing we have with the employees here, is prescriptions, more than half are on head meds.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 23, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> LOL!
> We have that problem hiring for our S.O. so very few get past the drug screening, let alone the background check.
> The thing we have with the employees here, is prescriptions, more than half are on head meds.



And YOU? ... :wink2:


----------



## Gologit (Jan 23, 2012)

2dogs said:


> And YOU? ... :wink2:



Nope, too easy....not gonna say it. :msp_wink:


----------



## Sport Faller (Jan 23, 2012)

Roma said:


> Nate and Jake will appreciate this:
> So I was going down to the mailbox today and I get near the bottom where the road turns to pavement and there's like 5 cop cars surrounding some crappy old Honda and they're stuffing 2 young punks (1girl/1guy) into the back of the car with the bracelets on. It was nuts, like an episode of Bad Boys or whatever that stupid show is called!
> 
> Haha, hooligans I tell you!



OH hell yeah, every traffic stop around here is gonna involve at least 3 cops for every person in the offending vehicle


----------



## Fuzly (Jan 23, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> LOL!
> We have that problem hiring for our S.O. so very few get past the drug screening, let alone the background check.
> The thing we have with the employees here, is prescriptions, more than half are on head meds.



LOL Yup, it's not just there.

The thing that burns me lately is the 18-19-twentysomethings that get hauled in on disablility (usually PTSD or bi-polar), with a food stamp card and a medical card. Everybody can't live off the government. Somebody has to work. That assistance should be a last resort for people with families, not for a 19 year old kid that doesn't have anything wrong with him.


----------



## leatherman92 (Jan 23, 2012)

the problem here is the illegals it is hard to find a legal workers

Sent from my Dell Streak using Tapatalk


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 24, 2012)

Roma said:


> Nate and Jake will appreciate this:
> So I was going down to the mailbox today and I get near the bottom where the road turns to pavement and there's like 5 cop cars surrounding some crappy old Honda and they're stuffing 2 young punks (1girl/1guy) into the back of the car with the bracelets on. It was nuts, like an episode of Bad Boys or whatever that stupid show is called!
> 
> Haha, hooligans I tell you!



Dude, you do realize you live up Haywire right?


----------



## Sport Faller (Jan 24, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Dude, you do realize you live up Haywire right?



Oh hell, I didn't know that. ####, that's a light day fer Haywire Gulch A.K.A. Copperhead Road A.K.A. Tin Pan Alley A.K.A. Wolverton Mountain
(there, see, I got some music association for all generations)


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 24, 2012)

Roma said:


> Yeah, but folks up here usually just shoot at ya if they don't like you, they don't get the man involved


----------



## Sagetown (Jan 24, 2012)

leadarrows said:


> You can carry a gun everyday for 30 years and never need it and that's fine. You can not carry a gun for 30 years and only need it once and that is not so fine.



Yep  Repped!


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 24, 2012)

I keep a taurus revolver on or near me most of the time- it shoots .410 or .45 long colt. I have it not so much for protection as for supper duties, only in season of course


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jan 25, 2012)

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dbA9W0eOpbY?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dbA9W0eOpbY?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"></object>

Has a pink "X" on it, so I think Slowp's already laid claim to it. :yoyo:


----------



## bplust (Jan 26, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> My guess would be the only heaters getting packed whilst logging are during deer season



Bears. I've been surprised many a time by how unaffected they can be by the sound of a saw. I always carry in the woods.


----------



## HorseFaller (Jan 26, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> I keep a taurus revolver on or near me most of the time- it shoots .410 or .45 long colt. I have it not so much for protection as for supper duties, only in season of course



Same here, same gun. You should look into the Federal lever action rounds wicked looking and accurate. Ran into a sow and cub on my trail while falling timber. Bought the Judge that evening.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 27, 2012)

i just picked this beuty up for next deer season View attachment 219962


----------



## slowp (Jan 27, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> i just picked this beuty up for next deer season View attachment 219962



Yup, that's all we need. I guess one could not do as much timber marking so one could ditch a can of paint to carry a hogleg like that because someday, something bad might happen. 

Nope, the temptation would be too great as in "Bet I can shoot that bee nest out of that bush over there." 

Or, "I thought I told you to take a wider strip." BAM!

Or, "You have the load ticket in your pocket?!" BAM-- end of problem. 

Nah.


----------



## Samlock (Jan 27, 2012)

slowp said:


> Yup, that's all we need. I guess one could not do as much timber marking so one could ditch a can of paint to carry a hogleg like that because someday, something bad might happen.
> 
> Nope, the temptation would be too great as in "Bet I can shoot that bee nest out of that bush over there."
> 
> ...



That's right. Loggers usually find some use for _every_ piece of equipment they carry in the woods. 

I couldn't hit anything over 120 feet distance with a revolver (I couldn't hit it with a rifle either if it's not moving, to be honest). I mean, isn't that a bit short barrel for deer hunting? Anne Oakley?


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 27, 2012)

amazingly accurate, at 50 yards i can bounce a pop can around with it. i am going to put a scope on it so that 100 yards is doable. with a shoulder holster i can fall timber and kill me a dear when the need arrises. and it just cool.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 27, 2012)

Samlock said:


> That's right. Loggers usually find some use for _every_ piece of equipment they carry in the woods.
> 
> I couldn't hit anything over 120 feet distance with a revolver (I couldn't hit it with a rifle either if it's not moving, to be honest). I mean, isn't that a bit short barrel for deer hunting? Anne Oakley?



I never took a shot over 100' with my revolver, but I know some people get pretty good with them. I have my revolver loaded with 3 .410shells and 2 .45LC, so far I mostly bring home turkey and grouse, shot dozens of porcupine, but left those in the woods. I take my dog along in the woods often and he hates porky more than I, having one firsthand introduction that he learned from. I learned too, after picking 100quills from him. Not a fun day for either of us. Dog now has a 'porky bark' that I respond to appropriately


----------



## leadarrows (Jan 27, 2012)

slowp said:


> Yup, that's all we need. I guess one could not do as much timber marking so one could ditch a can of paint to carry a hogleg like that because someday, something bad might happen.
> 
> Nope, the temptation would be too great as in "Bet I can shoot that bee nest out of that bush over there."
> 
> ...



I don't worry about shooting in anger. It's been 31 years ago now but I got tested. Came home and caught my ex in bed with some dude. Had my model 19 S&W 357 under my arm and never touched it. Didn't even cross my mind to shoot him. I did beat him to a bloody pulp and put him in intensive care for 48 hours. But honestly that was only after he took the first swing. I always wondered WTF he was mad at me about? I was just pissed at the old lady but hell I didn't lay a hand on her either. She didn't even call for an ambulance I had too do that. ..people are nuts.


----------



## k5alive (Jan 27, 2012)

i carry in the woods out here a little .22 with snake shot and my loved ruger .44 autoloader, but around here there is things to worry about we have all different kinds of snakes, bear and panthers, and the occasional loon in the woods.


----------



## HorseFaller (Jan 27, 2012)

Not to long ago I was talking to another faller who told me a story. He said he had just fell a tree walked down limbed and bucked. When he turned around there was cougar walking down the log at him. He kept his saw throttle pegged and walked towards it. It finally jumped off the log and headed off. He said thinking later that it had to have been right behind him while he was falling that tree. He caught glimpses of it the rest of the day.
I have had only two times I wish I was carrying and wasn't. The one I said above and when I had a younger bear come to check me out. He came everyday for a month to see me and try to take my jugs. When he didn't show was when I got nervous. Bear season opened and a sow and cub came in a few weeks later. I think one of the land owners got the young one. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.823797,-122.216394


----------

